# ANTS.FR has anyone had success in exchanging thier licence



## cherami

Has anyone had success in exchanging their licence because it keeps telling me that I don't need to exchange.


----------



## rynd2it

cherami said:


> Has anyone had success in exchanging their licence because it keeps telling me that I don't need to exchange.


Loads of people, as reported on the Facebook group that provides help & guidance.
If your licence is not going to expire within 6 months or you don't need penalty points added then you cannot exchange your (UK I assume) licence until one of those two things happen. You can continue to drive providing the issue date of your licence is prior to 31/12/2020


----------



## cherami

rynd2it said:


> Loads of people, as reported on the Facebook group that provides help & guidance.
> If your licence is not going to expire within 6 months or you don't need penalty points added then you cannot exchange your (UK I assume) licence until one of those two things happen. You can continue to drive providing the issue date of your licence is prior to 31/12/2020


Yes I made that mistake first time around, now my licence expires 14/04/22 but they keep rejecting my application. I am still awaiting acceptance from the facebook site but as yet nothing happening. I did read that I may have to make a new account on the Ants site but that I am not sure about. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## cherami

cherami said:


> Yes I made that mistake first time around, now my licence expires 14/04/22 but they keep rejecting my application. I am still awaiting acceptance from the facebook site but as yet nothing happening. I did read that I may have to make a new account on the Ants site but that I am not sure about. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## papaia

cherami said:


> Has anyone had success in exchanging their licence because it keeps telling me that I don't need to exchange.


If of any help: USA - IL license - filed with ANTS over a month ago, still showing pending ("En cours d'analyse par le service instructeur", to be more specific), but I was able to complete the process. DL does not expire until 2025.


----------



## cherami

I am not sure but I may have made a mistake in my application, because I assumed that since the UK was no longer a member of the EU that my Licence was issued out of the EU and that my licence was in effect foreign. So I will attempt to make another application. I think it quite good get get even pending.


----------



## rynd2it

cherami said:


> I am not sure but I may have made a mistake in my application, because I assumed that since the UK was no longer a member of the EU that my Licence was issued out of the EU and that my licence was in effect foreign. So I will attempt to make another application. I think it quite good get get even pending.


Follow the Facebook guides, fool proof. But you can't join the group until Monday, Kim archives it


----------



## cherami

rynd2it said:


> Follow the Facebook guides, fool proof. But you can't join the group until Monday, Kim archives it


Thank you for your reply. I have just made another application but used the part of exchanging a european licence rather than the foreign licence. So far i have received an email saying that they are processing my request. So is a step forward. I will look out for Facebook on monday tks again.


----------



## BackinFrance

You won't have any luck with the FB site before 'Monday, or at least that's my understanding of how the site functions.


----------



## rynd2it

BackinFrance said:


> You won't have any luck with the FB site before 'Monday, or at least that's my understanding of how the site functions.


I just said that


----------



## cherami

rynd2it said:


> I just said that


Is that ditto Ditto then


----------



## cherami

I am now unable to find the facebook group can someone direct me to the page please.


----------



## rynd2it

cherami said:


> I am now unable to find the facebook group can someone direct me to the page please.








Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## cherami

rynd2it said:


> Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


Thank you for that. One question it ask to confirm address etc by messaging a Kim Cranstoun, but where do I find him there is no link in the question or answers section.


----------



## rynd2it

cherami said:


> Thank you for that. One question it ask to confirm address etc by messaging a Kim Cranstoun, but where do I find him there is no link in the question or answers section.


You can message her using the Facebook messenger.


----------



## cherami

Thank you for your reply. I don't have a facebook page have to use my sons.


----------



## rynd2it

cherami said:


> Thank you for your reply. I don't have a facebook page have to use my sons.


I suspect that won't work, you are being asked to contact Kim to confirm your details. Using someone else's Facebook page might be a problem. Just set up your own page, you can keep everything private


----------



## cherami

Yes so son sent his Carte de Sejour we both live at the same address so I hope not a problem. My most recent application to change license was rejected today with the following note ..

Holders of a British Driving License and residing in France, may not record their DL in France at this day.\nIF the driving rights were acquired before 1st January 2021, only expired, lost, stolen, deteriorated, suspended, canceled or with an infraction leading to point withdrawal in France, or with a class extension, DLs have to be EXCHANGED,
_Which makes no sense._


----------



## rynd2it

cherami said:


> Yes so son sent his Carte de Sejour we both live at the same address so I hope not a problem. My most recent application to change license was rejected today with the following note ..
> 
> Holders of a British Driving License and residing in France, may not record their DL in France at this day.\nIF the driving rights were acquired before 1st January 2021, only expired, lost, stolen, deteriorated, suspended, canceled or with an infraction leading to point withdrawal in France, or with a class extension, DLs have to be EXCHANGED,
> _Which makes no sense._


Ok. Go to the FB group, if you are joined, post what is above. I suspect that you have missed an item in your application, Kim will tell you. If you haven't joined, go anyway, click on Kim's name and you will be able to message her direct


----------



## gprit

I exchanged my UK driving licence before Brexit (it was due to expire within six months). 
My French is not great but with the aid of Google translator I did this through the ANTS website. There is a list of documents that must be provided but it is pretty straightforward.
The bonus is that I am was 73 at the time and would have had to renew UK licence every three years - my French one is valid for 35 years!!


----------



## cherami

gprit said:


> I exchanged my UK driving licence before Brexit (it was due to expire within six months).
> My French is not great but with the aid of Google translator I did this through the ANTS website. There is a list of documents that must be provided but it is pretty straightforward.
> The bonus is that I am was 73 at the time and would have had to renew UK licence every three years - my French one is valid for 35 years!!


Yes that was my sons experience and everything was pretty straight forward, however for my self the experience has not been simple and to be honest I am not finding any help from the Facebook site. My last refusal made no sense at all:

Holders of a British Driving License and residing in France, may not record their DL in France at this day.\nIF the driving rights were acquired before 1st January 2021, only expired, lost, stolen, deteriorated, suspended, canceled or with an infraction leading to point withdrawal in France, or with a class extension, DLs have to be EXCHANGED,


----------



## gprit

When does your license expire? If over six months then you don't need to change it.
However, if it is something you really want to get done you can always say you lost it and pay the fee for a new French one (not sure how much - not huge).y


----------



## cherami

gprit said:


> When does your license expire? If over six months then you don't need to change it.
> However, if it is something you really want to get done you can always say you lost it and pay the fee for a new French one (not sure how much - not huge).y


Thank you for that but yes licence will expire in April this year was only a three year licence. I have now managed to get my old head around the facebook group with Kim who says that it would seem an error has occured at ants.


----------



## Tricky Dicky

Do you have to exchange your UK licence legally? That was initially the case in Greece but it has since been waived and I carry on using my UK one.


----------



## cherami

Tricky Dicky said:


> Do you have to exchange your UK licence legally? That was initially the case in Greece but it has since been waived and I carry on using my UK one.


I think so, also it does mean not having to deal with the DVLA which are a pain but not sure which is worse but the French license last longer.


----------



## gprit

cherami said:


> Thank you for that but yes licence will expire in April this year was only a three year licence. I have now managed to get my old head around the facebook group with Kim who says that it would seem an error has occured at ants.


Ah, well you do need to get a move on I guess. Not sure what error may have occurred.....but I would contact them via their website and stress the urgency....keep on checking there for replies as I seem to remember you don't get an email to say there is a message waiting! Keep on at them at least weekly.


----------



## BackinFrance

Tricky Dicky said:


> Do you have to exchange your UK licence legally? That was initially the case in Greece but it has since been waived and I carry on using my UK one.


Take a look at the circumstances in the rsponse received by Cherami above. They are also the British licenses that must be exchanged in France.

These days you will be issued with a 15 year license except for certain things. A standard French DL does not include the right to drive any but a very low powered motorcycle.


----------

